# Zaino



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

I have used Zaino products for years. http:///www.zainostore.com. As far as I can tell there is nothing better on the market for an amazing finish. I will post a few pics of the goat with 8 coats of z-2 when I can find my dang camera card. You will be amazed. It is a bit of work and one should follow the directions to the letter. If you do, SHAZAMMMMMMM 

The website has a ton of good information on it about how to apply, tips, tricks, FAQs and so on. Worth a look at least. Once you try it, nothing else matters.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the post. I’ve heard nothing but good things about Zaino. I can’t wait to try it.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

the only problem I have with Zaino is the lack of depth.......but the shine and durability are unequaled


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

I've posted ao few to give you guys the idea. I am NOT a photographer


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

I tend to agree with you on the depth issue. Zaino Z-2 with ZFX kicker will go deep after 3-4 coats, deeper the more that goes on. A bit of work to be sure, but IMHO, the work is worth it. And it does last. I hate to sound like a Zaino ad, but I really do like it a lot. Their leather-in-a-bottle product is awesome too.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

One coat of Klasse All-In-One topped with one coat of Klasse Sealant looks as good, if not better, than multiple coats of Zaino. Try it sometime. You'll be amazed at how much time you'll save. 

Not a knock against Zaino, by any means, because it's great stuff. I just don't have the time to cut the stuff, apply multiple coats, etc.


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

I never 'cut' any Zanio or waste any time. With the new 'accelerator' just add a few drops to the Zanio and it goes on and off fast and easy. Give the new Zanio a try sometime.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

GTOtBird: Your avatar, is it a Chi-Rho with an alpha and omega?


----------

